# physical fitness after training...



## OV1984 (2 Jun 2012)

So I'm curious to hear your stories about before and after basic training.....I use to be in top shape before having kids, but after them I'm not nearly in the best shape so im curious did you go into basic in top shape if not when you completed basic was there a big difference? I'm obviously going to start training but just wanted to hear your stories.


----------



## M_M (9 Jun 2012)

There were a few guys on sister platoons and my platoon that lost a substantial amount of body weight, in the realm of 40lb+ on basic. A few of them kept it off, others gained it back on. It depends on whether you are diligent (i.e. don't hurt yourself and end up on a TCAT for 6 months) and are self motivated. One guy that managed to keep it off had terrible knees and compartment syndrome but managed to stay fit with low impact activities like biking and swimming, he ended up reducing his body weight by half in less than a year. On the opposite end of the spectrum was a guy that started eating large pizzas as snacks, demolishing entire boxes of powdered donuts while he played video games at night and increased his BW by 30+%. 

People tend to lose some weight on basic, just due to the sheer physical demand but most go back to their normal, "pre-basic" weight in no time if they are moderately fit.

Generally, instructors and supevisors are appreciative of anyone giving their all doing PT, even if they aren't the fittest person in the world.


----------



## Ayrsayle (9 Jun 2012)

Like most things, your fitness level will be a reflection of how much you put into it during training. 

Basic actually decreased my overall fitness - but I came into it with a fairly high level coming in (had run for a year previous, many sports, etc). The base level is not particularly high but for many regular exercise is more then they've ever done. In my case my training after basic was much more intensive and I'm probably in the best shape I've ever been, but your mileage will vary depending on what trade you are getting into. Basic is more about meeting a standard as opposed to making you individually more fit. 

Going into basic in the best shape you can will make your life much easier however, and will let you have the energy to do the rest of what is expected of you.


----------



## DexOlesa (9 Jun 2012)

> Going into basic in the best shape you can will make your life much easier however, and will let you have the energy to do the rest of what is expected of you.



Big +1. That being said I was not very fit. I wasn't terrible but I could have been a lot better. I actually lost strength (I had been into doing Olympic lifts at the gym) at basic, but my aerobic fitness went way up. I also lost significant weight (part of it was muscle mass, which explains the decrease in strength) Like they said its all about a Base line of fitness.


----------

